# Material Thickness



## 1willi4 (Jul 16, 2011)

I see several board cut SS's made from 3/4" plywood. Would there be anyadvantage to having thicker plywood? Like if I was to laminate 2 pieces of 1/2" together to make 1" thick stock. I'm new to making slinshots but I am an experienced woodworker.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

For me 3/4" is ideal thickness for slingshots, I made my very first slingshot with 1" wood, it is very bulky and I don't shoot with it.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

u can laminate the handle double thick for palm swell, and it can be any workable material.


----------



## 1willi4 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 3/4" it is then.


----------

